# Shiniest topcoat?



## Tyari (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm looking for the shiniest topcoat that money can buy. I want my nails to look wet when they're done drying. I currently use Seche Vite, and it's 'okay', but it doesn't give me that high shine/gloss that I'm looking for. I like the look of when someone has gel polish on, for some reason the topcoat for gel polish is super glossy and that's the look I want, without getting gel nails. It's just a hassle that I don't care to deal with... 

So who's got the shiniest topcoat??


----------



## jilleans (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know if it's the shiniest but I love "Out The Door".  It's my go to top coat. Even in the low lite of my office they are very glossy. 

Hope that helps


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 28, 2012)

I remember Salon Hansen's Instadri Top Coat being shiny as hell. I don't use it very frequently since it's not ACTUALLY instantly dry, but when I did my coworker's nails and used that topcoat, my boss through she went and got gel done in a salon it was so shiny.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree that Sally Hansen Insta-Dri is a great and very shiny topcoat. I do nail art about twice a week and I use this topcoat, it dries really quickly and really shiny!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 28, 2012)

CNDâ€™s Super Shiney High-Gloss Top Coat is very shiny. If you are wearing a polish that is naturally shiny it will boost the shininess as well.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

I really like the topcoat from butter london for shine, the hardwear one


----------



## diana16 (Sep 29, 2012)

I usually use Essies Good To Go topcoat, it does leave my nails pretty shiny


----------



## KimberlyP (Sep 30, 2012)

At Sally's, there is a top coat called 'It's Wet' and it makes polish look very shiny.


----------



## chrysalis101 (Oct 1, 2012)

I second the votes on Out the Door and Sally's Insta-dry. Both are pretty shiny. I like OTD better because it dries faster. But if you want shine over dry time then Sally's.


----------

